# 32/40 in FullHD TV



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2021)

*1. Budget?*
    25 - 30 K. (Prefer lower unless the difference in quality or features is significant)

*2. Display type and size?*
    Full HD, 32 or 40 inch. (Space limitation for installation)

*3. What will the TV/monitor be used for primarily?*
    General TV viewing. Displaying family vacation pictures, videos. Watching content found on Android phones. Occasionally as an additional monitor for laptop.)

*4. Types and number of ports required?*
    The more the merrier I guess.

*5. Preferred choice of brand?*
    Panasonic. Sony. Anybody who gives good warranty and service.

*6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?*
    Motorola ZX2 40 in 40SAFHDME @ 25 K - MOTOROLA ZX2 100.3 cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV with Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision Online at best Prices In India
    Panasonic @ 28 K - Panasonic 100 cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India
    Hisense @ 20 K - Hisense A56E 102 cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV with 9.0 PIE Online at best Prices In India
    Thomson @ 19.5 K - Thomson 9A Series 102 cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV Online at best Prices In India

    Motorola seems to be best features-wise. But a review on YouTube seems to suggest the panel may not be of very good quality while it seems to be the only model providing 2 GB RAM and Android 10. (Watch before buying Motorola ZX2 TV (2020 40 inch model) Unbiased, unpaid review. - YouTube)
    Panasonic seems to have better screen but not sure if the premium and loss of RAM/software version is worth the trade-off.
    Hisense and Thomson are considered as cheap alternatives if nothing else seems to be worth their money.

*7. Any other info that you want to share.*
    I am replacing an ageing 21-inch Samsung CRT TV in my hall. We watch SD DTH content presently on it (rarely these days) but might upgrade to HD DTH later. Used for news, serials occasionally and some kids programs.
    Viewing distance is 6 to 10 feet.
    I live in a small town.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2021)

get Vu and you won't be disappointed.
Gifted my parents the 55" 4K and they are happy


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2021)

Vu is 43 inches and that is a problem. 40 inch itself is too big.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2021)

Check which brand has a service centre near your location, as its a small town. I'm planning to get LG/Samsung 32" HD TV for my grandparents as they live in a village & both of those brands have a service centre about 10km away.

Recently had bad experiences with Panasonic. My parents & my relatives bought Panasonic 4K TVs in about 1.5 years ago & 2.5 years ago respectively. My TV had dead pixels out of the box, complained within a month, issue took almost 7-8 months for resolution. They sent defective panels multiple times, once damaged in shipping, then after a lot of talk they agreed to give a new TV. For my relative's TV, it got lines on its panel after 2 years. So my trust on Panasonic is gone, I used to consider it a big brand after Samsung, LG & Sony.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2021)

It looks like the premium paid for these traditional brands is no longer justified. 

Features wise the Motorola/Flipkart model looks good. But panel quality seems suspect based on the lone review linked above and also no idea about service. I will have to check with Flipkart. 

Probably I will have to decide if I am ready to throw away the money or not. 

I am not looking for best of the best anyway.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Vu is 43 inches and that is a problem. 40 inch itself is too big.


3 inches won't make any difference.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2021)

Anything beyond 90 cm size at the bottom is difficult to fit in the designated space. 100+ cm is impossible. Hence I am looking for a 32 inch model if available but because there is no such model going for the next size of 40.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> Anything beyond 90 cm size at the bottom is difficult to fit in the designated space. 100+ cm is impossible. Hence I am looking for a 32 inch model if available but because there is no such model going for the next size of 40.


Maybe this:
*www.amazon.in/Samsung-Monitor-Included-Streaming-tunerless/dp/B091VTMDPF?th=1
Worth looking into.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2021)

I should look into this more. Thank you.


----------



## sling-shot (May 6, 2021)

Experts would you please help me choose among these:

1. Motorola ZX Pro - MOTOROLA ZX Pro 109 cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV with Wireless Gamepad Online at best Prices In India [Neglect the game pad as it is not a feature desired by me]
* LG IPS panel is highlighted. Hopefully it is a good panel and worth it.

2. Motorola Revou - MOTOROLA Revou 108 cm (43 inch) Ultra HD (4K) LED Smart Android TV with Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision Online at best Prices In India

3. Motorola ZX2 - MOTOROLA ZX2 100.3 cm (40 inch) Full HD LED Smart Android TV with Dolby Atmos and Dolby Vision Online at best Prices In India

Purely based on specs, I feel No. 1 (ZX Pro) is the best choice for me. Here is a link to comparison between these 3:
*www.flipkart.com/Television/compar...H,TVSFUS29Z2DBRWBY&otracker=compare_product_3


----------



## sling-shot (May 6, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> 3 inches won't make any difference.


Looks like I have to somehow arrange space for the extra 3 inches.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 7, 2021)

ZX Pro is IPS & Revou might be VA


----------



## sling-shot (May 7, 2021)

Shall I go with ZX Pro?


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 7, 2021)

This might not be a popular suggestion, but given that most companies are no longer manufacturing 32" full HD TV, I would recommend getting a 32" monitor and a separate Android TV box (like Mi stick or Fire Stick). Dedicated TV boxes have better hardware and software support.

You'll also have to get speakers. For ease of setup, you can get a soundboard from Boat or F&D. 

While the setup will be a bit of a hassle as compared to a TV, the eventual experience will be superior buying a sub par TV. 

If you do go this route though, then make sure you check the brightness levels of the monitor to ensure they are suitable for viewing from a distance.


----------



## sling-shot (May 7, 2021)

I should avoid a geeky setup for TV. Initially I thought of getting a non-smart TV but it might be foolish at this point. 

Most likely will go with ZX Pro.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2021)

So what did you do @sling-shot ? Bought which TV?


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 7, 2021)

I bought Motorola ZX Pro 43 inch for around 28 K. Seems to be working fine so far. 

Fast action scenes seem to be appearing frame by frame. Not sure if it is because the refresh rate is slow or video has low frame rate. Is there a sample high frame rate video for me to test this?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 8, 2021)

sling-shot said:


> I bought Motorola ZX Pro 43 inch for around 28 K. Seems to be working fine so far.
> 
> Fast action scenes seem to be appearing frame by frame. Not sure if it is because the refresh rate is slow or video has low frame rate. Is there a sample high frame rate video for me to test this?


You can search for videos on Youtube which are 60 fps.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2021)

Try this:


----------

